# Things That Go Bump in the Night...or Day!



## Staunton Dan (May 16, 2009)

Rather than take away from Matt's great post on digging a nice pit, I thought that I would start a new thread. I would love to see some of your strange photos encountered while digging. A few have already been posted but I'm sure that there are more. About the only strange photo I can recall is when I was digging a cistern around an 1880s era house. There are 2 photos here side by side. The one on the left has multiple orbs in it and the one to the right was taken about 15 seconds later and no orbs so I don't feel that it was dust in the 1st picture. Who else has taken some unusual pictures while digging or otherwise?


----------



## cyberdigger (May 16, 2009)

The "orbs" are actually the spirits of the broken pontils being set loose after all these years.. I think..[>:]


----------



## RedGinger (May 16, 2009)

I find this topic interesting.  I've always wanted to capture something cool on my camera.  No such luck.  I'd like to see other peoples' pictures too.  "Ain't no ghosts in there"[X(]


----------



## cordilleran (May 16, 2009)

Staunton Dan:

 I would not attempt to play light of your experience. This I know. There are things I have encountered that I cannot rationally explain, be they curses or miracles. Call them unique experiences selected solely for me. Had I the time, and the tolerance of forum members, I would relate them. But I suspect every member has their own tale to tell. I have had more than my fair share in such experiences. I subscribe to you to place these peculiar happenchances in perspective and draw your own selective insight. I cannot do that for you as I have my own unique crosses to bear.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 16, 2009)

I captured this,I took this guy on a dig,he got stuck in the hole! Have some respect for your self man! []


----------



## appliedlips (May 16, 2009)

[] All kidding aside, some local diggers here hit a privy a few years back with a horse in it.. It was a wet pit in heavy clay that delayed decomposition. Needless to say they had to give up on the hole, digging through a horse in no fun I suppose.


----------



## appliedlips (May 16, 2009)

Who ya gonna call?




> ORIGINAL:  cordilleran
> 
> Staunton Dan:
> 
> I would not attempt to play light of your experience. This I know. There are things I have encountered that I cannot rationally explain, be they curses or miracles. Call them unique experiences selected solely for me. Had I the time, and the tolerance of forum members, I would relate them. But I suspect every member has their own tale to tell. I have had more than my fair share in such experiences. I subscribe to you to place these peculiar happenchances in perspective and draw your own selective insight. I cannot do that for you as I have my own unique crosses to bear.


----------



## glass man (May 16, 2009)

DANG! THOSE GUYS LOOK LIKE "OK NOW WHAT"? IF I WAS THE HORSE AND COULD TALK I WOULD SAY "DON'T JUST STAND THERE MAKING MONEY ,GET MY ...OUT OF THIS HOLE"!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 16, 2009)

Dam that must have stunk to High Havana.


----------



## ajohn (May 17, 2009)

Hey cord,
 I don't know about anyone else,but I'd kinda like to here one.[8|]


----------



## persimmon (May 17, 2009)

I live on the site of an old plantation home and the owners of said plantation are buried in the side yard. Digging for bottles and Civil War artifacts means walking out the door and digging like crazy. Once, after digging around in the side yard where the graves are (but well away from them, no grave robbing from me, I swear) I jokingly told my digging partner we could dig down and take a peek at the master and mistress's coffins. Before my digging partner could reply, a pretty strong gust of very cold wind started blowing and blew for about ten seconds before it stopped. Now why is that so strange? It was June in Mississippi, and nothing is naturally cold in June in Mississippi, much less wind, and it was a hot, sunny, humid day without even an occasional breeze. After apologizing profusely to to the good gentleman and his wife, I wisely decided to avoid making jokes about them in the future.


----------



## camron_poe (May 17, 2009)

Wow this is stupid.


----------



## cordilleran (May 17, 2009)

Drink the Kool-Aid.


----------



## tigue710 (May 26, 2009)

There are strange things out there for sure...  Ive all to many experiences growing up and living in many different colonial homes in CT...  

 My last house before I moved up here to Boston was inhabited by two young African American children.  The house was built in the late 1690's, and served as an Inn and road house until the 1870's.  Like most houses in CT George Washington is rumored to have slept there, but in this house it is likely, since a good friend of Washington's, Captain Shaw, father of the United States Navy often held secret meetings in the house, being a mile out side town and away from the attention of British loyalists...  When anti slavery sentiment took hold a few years later slaves were smuggled in through the cove the house over looks, and were kept in the basement before auction.  New London was one of the first cities to abolish slavery, at a time when even many New Englanders wanted to keep slaves still.  Then many years later, as if the house some how wished to make up for that wrong it became a stop on the under ground railroad, with a false cellar dug below the existing cellar.  

 Of course the first time i saw them I passed it off as my mind playing tricks on me.  Not long after, a new neighbor, who claim sensitivity to spiritual things said in passing, "I saw two young African American children playing in the yard today"...

 When the two young children passed through and how they died I never did find out.... but I am certain they are there...


----------



## tigue710 (May 26, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  camron_poe
> 
> Wow this is stupid.


 
 ignorant people have to bash on people with ideas that scare them, it creates a false sense of security for them...


----------



## RedGinger (May 26, 2009)

That was a well-written account Tigue.  Thanks for sharing that interesting, goose bump giving story.  Now, the next logical question is: WHAT ARTIFACTS DID YOU FIND AT THAT HOUSE????


----------



## Just Dig it (May 27, 2009)

I used to live on an old Slave Built cotton plantation in claxton georgia....home of the fruit cake []

 at least 2 people a week would stop and ask who the lady in our attic window was
 I never saw her until the day i left that place ..she was in the attic window clear as day
 white dress hair back in a bun type thing looking straight at me...i was young but it never made me have to question the subject...Id probably belive you if you told me you saw bigfoot and a jackalope playing poker on a mossy log...worlds full of crazy stuff . ..you spend a good portion of your life dreaming...id say that makes your dreams a part of this reality..if theyre possible what isnt?


----------



## capsoda (May 27, 2009)

Bigfoot!!!!! that is a myth!!!! Now those jackalopes are had critters to catch. They were everywhere in Colorado when I was there. [][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 I have seen and heard many, many strange thing in my life so far. That kind of stuff  don't bother me like they used to when I was young.


----------



## RedGinger (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, Cap, but there is a "Bigtoe"[]  I think that kind of thing would definitely bother me if it happened at my house, but real life is usually scarier!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 28, 2009)

The young children's spirits are considered the "poltergeist" mischief makers.Nothing like the movie.

  I have a story of true accounts of poltergeist when I was growing up.They do fallow you when you move to another house.

 I have go to work now, I will put the story on tonight.


----------



## tigue710 (May 28, 2009)

Thanks Laur, I do like ghost stories...  only ever found a mis winslows southing syrup in that house.  I dug a broken halls barrel bitters in the yard doing some drainage work with the land lord.  The house I had lived in before that one was also a colonial period Inn, and belonged to man who was good friends with the infamous Charles Gardner in the 60's.  Charlie was over for dinner quite often in the house.  Best part was that I found a Dr Fisch's bitters in the house, just sitting in the between the wall studs under the attic window.  All the years the worlds most famous bottle collector spent in that house with it sitting right above his head!  Makes me laugh... 

 these two spirits were actually quite timid.  No strange things happened except for seeing them, and the feeling you were not alone stuff...  Not an evil drop to em...

 great stoires eveyone...


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 2, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> I have go to work now, I will put the story on tonight.


 
 I'd still like to hear your story Rick.


----------

